# Shifa vs FMHC



## zeta3d (Dec 7, 2006)

Salam all.
I'm currently a student at Shifa MC,and want to migrate over to FMHC.
Shifa is a wonderful college,but i love Lahore. Can anybody tell me whether this would be a wise move; pros/cons?
PS. im done with my basics,so it's going to be 3rd year inshAllah.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

All I know is that transfers have been done before, so they should be possible for you as well. I'm told that each school has different policies on accepting transfer students however, so your first step should be to contact FMHC and ask them if they'll accept you. You shouldn't have any problems from Shifa's end of things.


----------



## zeta3d (Dec 7, 2006)

I know transfers have been made,and i've also talked to the FMHC people,they don't have any problem with it. I'm asking whether the move itself would be a good idea, considering the current positions and environment of the two places.

Like i know Shifa is great,but i always heard that Shifa's got a weak clinical aspect. What i'm afraid of is the fact that what if FMHC doesn't turn out to be as good as Shifa, what if i was better off at Shifa? That's where im asking for help, any FMHC students here?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh woops, guess I misunderstood-- too used to people just asking whether or not transfers are possible. My mistake 

I don't know anything about FMHC. I wouldn't agree with anyone who says that Shifa has a weak clinical side though. The clinical side is the same at any medical school in Pakistan. Besides, you only get about 1% of your medical training in medical school-- 99% of it comes from doing residency or house-job or equivalent.

Sure the private sector in Shifa may present with milder diseases than normal, but there's always the free clinic at Shifa (Falahi/ Foundation hospital) where all the other patients will come.

I've also never heard anything myself about Shifa having a weaker clinical side than any other school, so I wouldn't put too much stock into something that's probably just hearsay.

As far as environments go, I'd always pick Islamabad over any other city, because of how much cleaner it is. There's far less to do, but I can't stand the other cities in summer.

Hopefully some FMHC students can tell you more about their school. As for Shifa, you're probably used to it by now.


----------



## zeta3d (Dec 7, 2006)

Fact, my home's in Lahore,and I've pretty much gotten used to the pollution and traffic here,so i don't mind the environment. I hate Isb though,sorry. 

Thanks for replying btw, MastahRiz. 

Where are the FMHC people,when you finally need them?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I hear from everyone who isnt in Shifa that Shifa is much weaker on the clinical side hah


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> I *hear* from everyone who isnt in Shifa that Shifa is much weaker on the clinical side hah



Like I said, *hearsay.*


----------



## zeta3d (Dec 7, 2006)

i don't really know,not started my clinicals yet..but the people who told me were 4th/5th year students and doctors *in* Shifa.#wink


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

You can ask any doctor in any govt complex who has also worked in Shifa that since its a private hospital and located in posh Islamabad, the type of patients you get will not be of the seriousness you would get in government facilities which are free for all Pakistanis and located in rather poorer areas, not to mention you would not get first hand access to most of the patients at Shifa. Also in government institutions, you can fully examine, participate etc in the clinical side almost any patient. Your basically drowned in it.

Shifa does have better equipment, facilities, etc clinically wise but as far as that benefit to the common student is concerned remains under discussion. Its safe to say though that you should visit government teaching hospitals and compare them to what you see going on in Shifa.

On the other hand, Shifa would be comparable to American medical schools since they get almost no hands on experience IN medical school and learn mostly by observing or through actors which is fine because you just need your degree as most of the clinical stuff related to your profession will be learned in the residency.

Its just that the main advantage of going to medical school in Pakistan is the unique clinical experience you are exposed to. Therefore by removing that, you are sort of negating the true Paki medical experience.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

zeta3d said:


> i don't really know,not started my clinicals yet..but the people who told me were 4th/5th year students and doctors *in* Shifa.#wink


holds some weight i guess#yes


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> You can ask any doctor in any govt complex who has also worked in Shifa that since its a private hospital and located in posh Islamabad, the type of patients you get will not be of the seriousness you would get in government facilities which are free for all Pakistanis and located in rather poorer areas, not to mention you would not get first hand access to most of the patients at Shifa. Also in government institutions, you can fully examine, participate etc in the clinical side almost any patient. Your basically drowned in it.
> 
> Shifa does have better equipment, facilities, etc clinically wise but as far as that benefit to the common student is concerned remains under discussion. Its safe to say though that you should visit government teaching hospitals and compare them to what you see going on in Shifa.
> 
> ...


I agree with maik7upurz in the sense that there are many more patients at government medical colleges and their affiliated hospitals than there are at Shifa and that you have much more freedom in examining a patient in the government setting but there are advantages to the clinical education at Shifa.

One thing that you will find at Shifa as compared to government teaching in the clinical departments is that Shifa students are taught and stressed the need for "continuation of care" when it comes to patients. In many of the services at Shifa, students are assigned to patient beds for the week and are expected to not only take a full history and conduct the relevant general and specific exams but also are required to follow up that patient throughout the week and update his or her chart with any relevant changes in health condition.

American medical schools and residency programs teach medicine in a similar fashion and although you may have more patient exposure at a government hospital, you may end up learning much more regarding patient management in the Shifa clinical wards.

Just my opinion after seeing some government hospitals in Lahore and being a student at Shifa. However, much like everything else in life, you get out of it what you are willing to put into it in terms of effort and dedication. If you're the kind of student who isn't a self-motivated learner, it doesn't really matter where you go to school.

Is FMHC referring to Fatima Memorial? If it is, I do not know much about that college but have heard that it has a very small campus and probably way less patients than Shifa does.


----------

